

RFID tags promise to combat the counterfeiters - fakelvis
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-12358919

======
ewan
So the intention is to prevent counterfeiting by attaching something to the
product that is easily counterfeitable. If this makes sense to you, and your
business is _not_ selling RFID components / products, please do enlighten me.

